
Rethink: Web - thebigship
https://openspace.sfmoma.org/2018/10/rethinkweb/
======
yosefzeev
The ideas here sound right in a sense. I generally find that an overly
academic tone that reeks of liberal arts degrees applied to web paradigms
often makes itself overly fancy without delivering on the philosophy it
espouses.

In other words, yes, the web does need to be more community centered and a re-
imagining may help that process. Of course, it did not take me long to say
that very thing. Function and convenience dominate the web because that is
what people have voted for over connections to other human beings in a
meaningful way.

How do you then get people to "re-visit" that principle when all the world
seems to have voted for it?

~~~
philosopher1234
Not those yucky liberal arts degrees! Why don’t you “intellectuals” stop
trying to talk about things with big words... you’re not better than me! I’m
smarter than you!

------
bsheir74
Cool, an english-major type essay about how the web sucks now. But what does
this do to fix the web?

------
jhabdas
Other than the flowery language there are some good nuggets in here like the
links to the "banal" sites and the concept of the Collective Web. Escaping
commerce simply means affording users a way to give back as they consume and
Webmining does just that.

~~~
zach_garwood
Uh, what flowery language? This article was at, like, a high school reading
level.

